# Herd of Goats.............



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

......of course i've heard of goats :tongue::jest::tongue:

These are my Model Motoring GTOs. :woohoo: Don't have them all..but i'm working on it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You have TOO many Goats. The financial burden must be so hard, buddy!
I will care for half of them for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a few of your Goats over in my pasture....lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sah-weeet !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Those are some nice Sheep.....uuuuum...mean Goats*

Win,

Those are some nice Sheep! Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah,baaaaaaaaaaaaah

Joez has a point about that burden thing. Lucky for you they didn't make them with white tops....har 

Nice collection there....well it will be when it's finished...he,he,he

Bob...zilla


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am guessing of all of them one always stands out for you. Which one is it?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*You got peanut butter in my slotcar!*

Jeebus Win.

That's a goat stampede! You need a coupla border collies to maintain some order.

Curious if your now using "Adams" old fashioned as a slot lubricant, evidenced by the upside down jar.

The "crunchy" is far too aggressive for gear lapping.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Noticed the green backs. Did you recently thin the herd or are you aquiring liquid resources to obtain the missing links?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

old blue: the ones I like the best are the Judges. (on cases in back row):thumbsup:

Bill: It is Adams crunchy unsalted Pnut butter. It's upside down to get the oil to mix through the peanut butter better. Never thought of using it for gear lapping. MMMMMM it might just work for them AW non-meshing gears. 

Bumpercar88: The greenbacks i'm saving up to outbid Joez in the HOHT auction. I have my eye on that MULLET LITE BEER truck. :lol::lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What kinda truck...har*

You mean like these......










Bob...I make Mullet trucks...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What time do you start feeding? :drunk: 

Great collection! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Lucky Bob's has some 65 GTO bodies for $11.
I like this gray one...










http://lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SuperFist said:


> Lucky Bob's has some 65 GTO bodies for $11.
> I like this gray one...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's a Dash GTO body. I have all of those. They are really nice looking bodies.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Crickeys Win, and theres a wad of cash there to buy more...........


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Crickeys Win, and theres a wad of cash there to buy more...........



No, Ed....Just One.
Starts with "M", ends with "t" and has "ullet Beer Ligh" in the middle.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like the GOAT has your tongue Joe..Or you drank to much from the beer truck..LOL

BBBaaaaddd lookin collection there win. but how do ya tell the Billies from the Nanies??


If ya do lap the gears with PB you might make everyone hungry and win by default..:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Sounds like the GOAT has your tongue Joe..Or you drank to much from the beer truck..LOL
> 
> BBBaaaaddd lookin collection there win. but how do ya tell the Billies from the Nanies??
> 
> ...


HAR! Probably! 

He can tell the difference by simply looking under the rear end, yeah?:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

joez870 said:


> HAR! Probably!
> 
> He can tell the difference by simply looking under the rear end, yeah?:thumbsup:


:lol::roll: :tongue: :roll: :lol: Joe good one


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> HAR! Probably!
> 
> He can tell the difference by simply looking under the rear end, yeah?:thumbsup:



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...nice one Joez.....:lol:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO...Good one Joe. But do the have different gears or is it the size of the tire...LOL


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Gasser Goat?*



Dragula said:


> I have a few of your Goats over in my pasture....lol!
> DRAGjet


Chris - Nice Goat! An inspiration - ever thought about doin' a classic nose-high 67 GTO gasser? Those narrow 3R Ansen slots with the 3R Torq Thrusts w/ gray painted centers would be nice. Add a set of Hilborn injector stacks, a la Bruce Larson's Chevelle, and fenderwell headers would be sweet! Even sweeter would be a set of Halibrand spokes up front, but I don't think anyone makes 'em. A chute in back, a nerf bar and a set of vintage style wheelie bars... Whoa - how about a tilt-front and a full engine!??

Gene


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

gear buster said:


> LMAO...Good one Joe. But do the have different gears or is it the size of the tire...LOL


No Steve.... Ya gotta check the rear end and look for the panhard rod!


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

how about afunnycar like lew arrington brutus


----------

